# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > طراحی و ساخت بازی‌های کامپیوتری > آموزش: مشکل در cmak

## 890221676

سلام من میهوام یک سورس بازی رو کامپایل کنم  ولی در Cmak  این خطارو میده لطفا برای این خطا منو راهنمایی کنید


The C compiler identification is MSVC 15.0.21022.8
The CXX compiler identification is MSVC 15.0.21022.8
Check for working C compiler using: Visual Studio 9 2008
Check for working C compiler using: Visual Studio 9 2008 -- works
Detecting C compiler ABI info
Detecting C compiler ABI info - done
Check for working CXX compiler using: Visual Studio 9 2008
Check for working CXX compiler using: Visual Studio 9 2008 -- works
Detecting CXX compiler ABI info
Detecting CXX compiler ABI info - done
Detected 32-bit platform.
Mercurial was not found.
This script builds the HellGround project server.
  Options that can be used in order to configure the process:
    PREFIX: Path where the server should be installed to
    PCH   : Use precompiled headers
    DEBUG : Debug mode
	NOT_USE_ELUNA_HOOKS: Do not use Elunas HookMgr
    CLI   : Build with CLI (default)
    TBB_USE_EXTERNAL: Use external TBB library instead of built in (default)
    ACE_USE_EXTERNAL: Use external ACE library instead of built in (default)
    USE_STD_MALLOC  : Use standard malloc instead of TBB
    LARGE_CELL      : Use large cell size
    ADD_COMPILE_F   : Add additional compile flags (default)
    ADD_OPTI_F      : Add additional compile optimization flags
    ADD_MATH_F      : Add additional compile math flags
    ADD_GPROF_F     : Add additional compile gprof flag
    MAP_UPDATE_DIFF_INFO: Used for gathering info about execution time for specific parts of Map::Update
  To set an option simply type -D<OPTION>=<VALUE> after 'cmake <srcs>'.
  For example: cmake .. -DDEBUG=1 -DPREFIX=/opt/mangos
CMake Error at CMakeLists.txt:188 (message):
  This project requires ACE installed when ACE_USE_EXTERNAL is set.  Please
  download the ACE Micro Release Kit from http://download.dre.vanderbilt.edu/
  and install it.  If this script didn't find ACE and it was correctly
  installed please set ACE_ROOT to the correct path.
Configuring incomplete, errors occurred!

----------


## psayafan

این مشکل از Cmake نیست
سورس های Hellground خودشو یک سلوشن هسن به طور پیش فرض
و فقط با Visual Studio 2010 SP1 کامپایل میشن
سورس رو که باز کنین تو فولدر Win فایل HellGround VC100.sln رو با VS باز کنین کامپایل کنین 
موفق باشید

----------

